

Google releases 'Primer' app that helps startups learn marketing fast - avinassh
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/primer-marketing-lessons-for/id918628107?mt=8

======
jfoster
[https://www.yourprimer.com/](https://www.yourprimer.com/)

Interesting that they put out the iOS version first. You wouldn't ever see
Apple put out something on Windows before OSX. Presumably the Android version
isn't ready yet, but what does that signal about Android development compared
to iOS development? (not necessarily a true signal, but within Google it could
potentially be controversial)

